# Alternative to Hill's Metabolic Advanced Weight Solution ?



## Tutubean (Jun 11, 2012)

My vet gave me a free sample of *Hill's® Prescription Diet®
Feline Metabolic Advanced Weight Solution* because nothing I do is helping Tutu lose weight.

She's about 12 years old, spayed, should be 8-9 lbs but she's 11. 

She gets 1/8 cup low-cal kibble every night (so that she doesn't wake me up at 4am, also so the kibble can "brush" her teeth) and 1/2 can of FancyFeast twice a day. Every time we go abroad (three times now) she looses weight because she doesn't eat American cat food.... 

So Doc gave me the sample of Metabolic Hill's and I can't say if it works yet. I was more worried about her not liking the canned food, because she's SO particular and ONLY eats specific brands.... sigh. But she does like them.

Anyway, does anyone know of perhaps a cheaper alternative to Hill's Metabolic canned food? Or maybe there's NOTHING special about anything Hill's makes? (my suspicion - this new product just sounds like "weight loss pill" to me).

Metabolic Diet Ingredients:
Water, Pork Liver, Pork By-Products, Corn Flour, Powdered Cellulose, Corn Starch, Chicken, Flaxseed, Tomato Pomace, Natural Flavor, Corn Gluten Meal, Coconut Oil, Calcium Carbonate, Guar Gum, Calcium Sulfate, L-Leucine, Dicalcium Phosphate, Carrot Powder, Iodized Salt, Taurine, vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement, Ascorbic Acid (source of vitamin C), Thiamine Mononitrate, Niacin Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, Biotin, Folic Acid, Vitmin D3 Supplement), Potassium Chloride, Choline Chloride, minerals (Manganese Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Manganous Oxide, Copper Sulfate, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite), DL-Methionine, L-Threonine, L-Carnitine, Beta-Carotene.

FancyFeast Ingredients:
chicken, chicken broth, liver, meat by-products, fish, poultry by-products, artificial and natural flavors, calcium phosphate, guar gum, potassium chloride, added color, salt, magnesium sulfate, taurine, zinc sulfate, thiamine mononitrate, vitamin e supplement, ferrous sulfate, niacin, sodium nitrite (to promote color retention), manganese sulfate, calcium pantothenate, vitamin a supplement, copper sulfate, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of vitamin k activity), pyridoxine hydrochloride, riboflavin supplement, vitamin B-12 supplement, biotin, folic acid, vitamin D-3 supplement, potassium iodide


----------



## Tutubean (Jun 11, 2012)

I wonder if the main reason it helps animals lose weight is because it's SO watery...


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Oy...what else are they going to come out with?

_Metabolic was *formulated with the pet owner in mind*, offering a complete portfolio of dry food, canned food, and treats. These products work together to ensure safe and healthy weight loss and easy weight maintenance without making big changes or depriving your pet. Because the formula works with each pet's unique metabolism, it also *reduces the need for clients to precisely measure the food.

*_Seriously?Anyway, I see this as another marketing gimmick. In your situation I recommend getting rid of the dry...it's the carbs that put on weight. And it does nothing for the teeth. Feed more wet with a meal right before bed. Ideally she should be eating a grain free, high protein wet food with no gravy.


----------

